
Electron considered harmful (2016) - andrepd
https://sircmpwn.github.io/2016/11/24/Electron-considered-harmful.html
======
gigatexal
I don't have enough skin in the game as a JavaScript developer to have an
informed opinion but I do like the writing style.

